

Hack: Typography - barryclark
http://barryclark.co/hack-typography/

======
MrAlmostWrong
You should check out the Serif readability myth:

[http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2013/01/the-serif-
readability...](http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2013/01/the-serif-readability-
myth.html)

------
adlpz
Personally, I don't really like that text is so big compared to the body
width. I'd say you are getting a word-per-line average of 10 or so, way too
low in my opinion.

~~~
LoganCale
12 words per line is considered the ideal line width for readability.

[http://webstyleguide.com/wsg3/7-page-design/6-page-width-
lin...](http://webstyleguide.com/wsg3/7-page-design/6-page-width-line-
length.html)

~~~
adlpz
Maybe it's just that the lines are massive because of the large font size, so
you are moving your eyes way too much for just 10 words.

------
davebees
I don't think there's much actual science behind the purported aesthetic
properties of the golden ratio.

------
barryclark
Thanks so much for your feedback, guys! I'll drop it down a little.

------
lucb1e
Perhaps just slightly too large, but I do like your typography ;)

